
Hire IQ: 7 hiring tips for startups - transburgh
http://www.foundread.com/view/hire-iq-7-hiring
======
pc
This is an awesome, insightful article. E.g. "Great companies hire great
people." I've often thought this myself, but never quite been able to put it
into words so effectively.

------
Harj
this is possibly the least coherent blog post i've read this year. maybe even
ever.

------
dexter
I wish I had this advice two years ago when I was starting my own company. I
didn't pick up my eggs, bread or conquering hero and now I'm a washed up bum.

